# What grain do you feed your milkers



## goatman_5 (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't know if I should change the grain when my goat starts milking


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use the same grain for my does all the time. But my grain is for dairy does and is 16% protein.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

goatman_5 said:


> I don't know if I should change the grain when my goat starts milking


What do you feed? You may not have to change the grain, but rather the intake and up the protein (as mentioned).


----------



## windsweptplains (Aug 11, 2013)

I actually feed 4 oz sunflower seeds, 4 oz generic calf manna, and 8 oz wet cob to everyone. Does on the stand get straight wet COB depending on condition on production. I own a dairy and have milked for 12 years and this is the best feed system I have come up with.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I mix my own and all my does get the same feed. It's equal parts barley and oats, wheat bran and BOSS. I have Nubians and feed my milkers about 3 quarts a day and they give around a half gallon of milk per goat. I would up their feed when you start milking and keep an eye on them to make sure they aren't gaining weight.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I feed mine a dairy cow pelleted feed year round. I can bounce between the 16 and the 20% protein as needed. The 20% feed about a month prior to breeding to flush them, but mostly it's the 16% protein, high energy pellet. In the winter i add soaked beet pulp.


----------



## goatgirl2021 (Oct 21, 2013)

16-20% protein in sweet feed, dairy pellets , a little calf mana...be sure not to mix too much or it could affect the milk'a taste, alfalfa , goat developer, and beef pulp. Hope this helped!


----------



## Rebel985 (Jan 2, 2012)

Does sweet feed affect the taste of milk?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Rebel985 said:


> Does sweet feed affect the taste of milk?


Sure does! The molasses can hinder the sweetness I have found, as coconut oil actually aids in the sweetness.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We feed Noble Goat Dairy Parlor. It works great for us!


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I'm feeding Blue Seal Caprine Challenger.

When I used to have feed mixed I'd have higher protein when they freshened and then lower toward the end of lactation.


----------

